# NFS Pro Street Speedchallange Tipps?



## Shibi (27. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mich drangemacht NFS Pro Street durchzuspielen. Aber bei den Speedchallanges schaff ich es einfach nicht heil ins Ziel zu kommen. 

Also Auto fahre ich im Moment einen Pagani Zonda mit allen Upgrades auf Stufe 3 außerdem Bremspaket und dem Motorpaket, die sind Stufe 4. Die Beschleunigung/Geschwindigkeit reicht auch völlig aus um die Gegner erstmal hinter mir zu lassen, aber irgendwann kommt eine Bodenwelle oder ähnliches, das Auto springt und schon hängt man an einer Laterne, einen Brückenpfeiler oder ähnlichem und hat Totalschaden. 
Auch schaukelt sich das auto gerne auf und ich muss erstmal kräftig bremsen um es wieder unter Kontrolle zu bekommen. Da ich mit Tastatur spiele kann ich dummerweise nicht leicht gegenlenken sondern immer nur voll oder garnicht.
Gibts irgendwelche Tipps wie man am besten durch so eine Speedchallange kommt? ^^

Oder gibts ein besser geeignetes Auto als den Zonda?


Edit: Wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige der öfters einen Totalschaden hat. Siehe Screenshot. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Railroadfighter (27. Januar 2009)

Ich hab das Game zwar nur auf der Wii gezockt, aber nach meinen Erfahrungen ist der Zonda völlig ungeeignet für Speed Challenges, der ist nur im Drag gut. Ich hatte da den Lamborghini Murcielo LP640 oder irgendwie so, und bekam eigentlich nie einen Totalschaden. Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre noch, Karoserie und Spoiler draufzubauen, damit das Auto nicht so leicht abhebt.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## boss3D (27. Januar 2009)

Für die Speed-Challenges gibt es kein besseres Auto, als den *Lamborghini Murcielago* ... 

Am Anfang solltest du schauen, dass du die Viper bekommst und mit der ein paar Rennen gewinnst und sobald du das Geld für den Murcielago hast, unbedingt diesen kaufen. Alternativ könntest du natürlich auch den Zonda verkaufen und dir den Murcielago holen und voll tunen.

Wirklich das Wahre sind die Speed-Challenges in PS aber ohnehin nicht. Alleine schon, dass ein Golf alle Autos überholen kann, außer er wird von dir gefahren. Dazu muss man wohl nicht viel sagen. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Shibi (28. Januar 2009)

Ok, dann werde ich mir mal einen Lamborghini besorgen. Mal schauen wieviel der Verkauf des Zondas bringt. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## boss3D (28. Januar 2009)

Tipps fallen mir nicht viele ein. Was du vielleicht beachten kannst:

- Immer möglichst in der Straßenmitte fahren.
- Keine Unfälle durch waghalsige Überholmanöver riskieren, sondern warten bis eine breite Stelle kommt. Jede Strecke hat mehrere mehrspurige Stellen und genau diese solltest du zum Überholen ausnützen.
- Die Minikarte im Auge behalten, da so manche Challenge mind. eine scharfe Kurve hat, die nur mit unter 200 km/h unfallfrei zu bewältigen ist.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Shibi (28. Januar 2009)

Es gibt ja Tuningoptionen, da kann man ja allerhand einstellen. Gibts da irgendwelche Möglichkeiten ein Auto besser auf eine Speedchallange auszulegen?

mfg, Shibi


----------



## boss3D (28. Januar 2009)

Ich habe die Autos immer nur mit besseren Teilen aufgemotzt, aber die Regler habe ich nie verändert. In keinem Need for Speed ...

Einfach testen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## jayson (30. Januar 2009)

hast du schonmal versucht, das fahrwerk härter einzustellen, dann hat er nicht so eine große federung und hebt auch nicht so leicht ab... spioler für mehr anpressdruck ist auch eine gute sache, aber eine härtere federung wird sicherlich merh bringen!!


----------

